# Kim Kardashian - komplett nackt für ein Shooting



## Mandalorianer (20 Apr. 2010)

Kim Kardashian - komplett nackt für ein Shooting 

*Teil 1*

Darauf haben ihre Fans sicher schon lange gewartet. Kim Kardashian lässt für die Mai-Ausgabe des amerikanischen Magazins Harper`s Bazaar komplett die Hüllen fallen. Fotografin ist Amanda de Cadenet. Das Besondere daran: Das Bild wurde laut den Herausgebern nicht retuschiert. Wir sehen also die wahre Schönheit von Kurvenstar Kim. Wenn der digitale Pinsel tatsächlich nicht am Werk war – Respekt! “Unretuschierte Bilder” scheinen der neue Hollywood-Trend zu sein, wie uns Natur-Beauty Jessica Simpson kürzlich schon zeigte .

Im Interview des Harper`s Bazaar verrät uns Kim, dass ihr das dauernde Gerede über ihren angeblich „zu großen“ Po auf die Nerven geht: „Ich weiß nicht, warum immer alle über meinen Po reden. Ich bin Armenierin, das ist normal. Mein Po ist nicht so groß, wie alle denken. Ich habe nämlich schlanke Beine und eine schmale Taille. Das lässt ihn größer aussehen.“ Interessanter Aufschluss.

Vom Hollywood-Magerwahn jedenfalls lässt sich das It-Girl zum Glück nicht anstecken. Kim: „Ich bin kurvig und stolz darauf.“ Das glauben wir ihr gern, schließlich hat sie ihre Schönheit schon 2007 nur leicht verhüllt für den Playboy vor der Kamera demonstriert.
________________________________________________________________

*Teil 2*

Momentan scheint bei den VIPs die große Nackt-Schwemme angesagt zu sein; kaum ein Tag, an dem sich nicht ein Promi für ein Magazin oder Werbung auszieht. So nun auch Kurvenwunder Kim Kardashian; ohnehin ja sehr freizügig, hat sie nun für Harper‘s Bazaar vor Fotografin Amanda de Cadenet alle Hüllen fallen lassen.

Kim Kardashian komplett nackt – wohl der Traum vieler Männer. Und es wird noch besser; Kims Kurven sollen hier nicht mal retuschiert sein! Und das ist der zweite große Trend des Moments, Jessica Simpson und Britney Spears machten es gerade vor.

Kim über ihre berühmten Kurven: „Ich weiß gar nicht, was immer alle mit meinem Hintern haben. Ich bin Armenierin, das ist normal! Er ist auch gar nicht so groß, das sieht nur so aus, weil meine Beine und Taille schmaler sind!“. So, so.

Ihre üppige Oberweite war in jungen Jahren kein Segen für sie: „Ich fand es schrecklich, so große Brüste zu haben und habe immer gebetet, dass sie nicht noch weiter wachsen!“. Heute scheint Kim aber sehr stolz auf ihren Körper zu sein, er ist ihr größtes Kapital. So auch ihre Message zum Nackt-Shooting ohne Photoshop: „Frauen sollten stolz auf sich und ihre Kurven sein! Ich bin stolz, wenn mich junge Mädchen ansehen und dann sagen, hey, ich bin kurvig und stolz darauf!“. Santa Miss Kardashian kann man da wohl sagen.

*:WOW: Woo sind die Piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiics *

Gruss das Gollum


----------



## krawutz (20 Apr. 2010)

Es wird werden wie meistens : "komplett nackt" heisst, dass die wichtigen Stellen durch Hände, Kissen oder ähnliches verdeckt werden.


----------



## Punisher (17 Aug. 2011)

Die wichtigen Stellen sieht man doch perfekt in ihrem Homeporno


----------



## beckenbauerfranz (23 Okt. 2011)

wo sind die pics ??????


----------



## riptail (26 Okt. 2011)

ganz toll alle haben sich jetzt gefreut und es gibt keine pics danke


----------



## souldanger (10 Nov. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> Die wichtigen Stellen sieht man doch perfekt in ihrem Homeporno



Homeporno? Wo? Wann? Warum? Und wieso find ich den nirgendwo?


----------



## laue2001 (29 Nov. 2011)

Danke für die Info!!

Hier mal ein pic

googln nach harpersbazaar und dann nach Kim!!


Weiß nicht ob ich den Link posten darf??


----------

